
Ask HN: I'm offered interview by Google for internship that I never applied - throwaway_4242
Recently, I got an email asking me to schedule a phone interview with a Google recruiter on a position that I kind of never applied. In fact, this year, I never directly applied to Google on any positions. What I vividly remembered was just sending my resume to a Google Form from Google to their career talk in my country. So here I am, should I give it a try even if I don&#x27;t really interested in the nature of work of this internship position?<p>Further information: I&#x27;m a CS-student that doesn&#x27;t like to do marketing work and they offered &quot;Business Intern&quot; interview offer.
======
theWold
I too was reached out like for for their Software Engineer and Software
Engineer in Test roles. Honestly it was an experience both good and bad. Plus,
I enjoy flying so I got a free trip out of it.

Also for me, every interview I had after my Google one felt like a cake walk.

Whatever you do with it, congrats for being reached out to. You don't know
what you did but you were doing it right ;)

